# My first of six 2012 foals.



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

My mare, Pepper, delivered a little red filly today. I have already added her pics to my horses list. Mother and daughter are doing great and I could not be more proud of this filly.:lol:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You need to upload pics here please 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

I added her to my 'horses' tab under Little Red. I need to go to a tutorial on how to put a pic into the message.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hattumhorsefarm said:


> I added her to my 'horses' tab under Little Red. I need to go to a tutorial on how to put a pic into the message.


I love the "i" on her face!!! Such a cute marking. It's like "ask me anything because I'm so cute"


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe very pretty little filly


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

SQUEE. So adorable .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats! I agree with Sky, the face marking is great!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

What a precious girl! Congrats!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty little filly-Congrats!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe she is very sweet


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats! I agree with Sky, the face marking is great!


Agreed! I don't think I've ever seen a "broken blaze" like that before. You could sure find her in a crowd...um, herd.
SOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

She NEEDS a " i " name  

Congrats.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations, she is really adorable!

Wouldn't it be cute to put a play on the 'i' in her registered name? Like 'Clark's iPep' or something. That's an extremely disappointing example, but you see what I mean.


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your congrats. I was hoping to have pics of baby #2 by now, but the mares aren't in any hurry I guess. Grr. If I was in a waiting room I would have worn a hole in the carpet by now. lol


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

2 of 6 arived this morning. My Arabian, Vader has his first foal on the ground. Vader is a bay and the dam is a cremello and the foal is a beautiful pallamino filly with lloonngg legs and the Arabian head. In fact it looks like the dam's biggest contribution is the color. I will take a camera to the barn for afternoon chores and get some snaps to post. I was just to excited to wait until I had pics.


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

How about the name HH I B Peppy Doc? It could be kind of fun.


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Here she is, #2 out of 6. My little quarab filly.:lol:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats, again


----------



## shiningjewel (Aug 1, 2010)

congrats  Ill be waiting for the next set of pics


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

*3 of 6 on the ground now*

Here is the third foal of 2012 for me. Half way there. This is a little bay colt. He has a nice blaze and long legs too. :lol:


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg there all so cute! I esp love the little bay Arab!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!!! Can't wait to see the rest!!!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

I LOVE that colt! congrats!! I know very little about color, so excuse the stupid question, but will he stay that dark or grey out like his dam?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They're all so cute! Can't wait to see them all turned out together!


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

I do not claim to be a color expert, but he does not show the 'gray' markers around his eyes and nose, so I think he may stay the bay color. However many a gray horse has started out as a different color and grayed as they age. Time will tell as always. :lol:


----------



## hattumhorsefarm (Apr 28, 2012)

Here he is, #4. Flash gave me a wonderfull Mother's Day gift. This little stud colt. He looks red now, but he has the gray markers on his nose and around his eyes. Flash is a good mom and she kept putting herself between my camera and the colt so the pics are not great yet, but I will keep trying. lol He had just gotten up and is still wobbly in this pic. The last two are not due until sometime in June. Enjoy:lol:


----------

